
How to Stop a Robot Revolution in Five Easy Steps - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/how-to-stop-a-robot-revolution-in-five-easy-steps-94e90f52bab9
======
CM30
on another note.. no, I don't fear 'paperclip maximisers'. The issue assumes a
robot design that makes no sense. A paperclip maker will not get 'general AI'
and full mobility. It'll be stuck on a production line.

